# Help!!!!!!!



## KAikens318 (May 27, 2011)

Ok, so the brainiac that took this photo of my dad (not me, just a cashier at the hall he was at) apparently put her finger in front of the flash or something and completely ruined this photo. Is there ANYTHING that can be done in Photoshop to help recover it, even a little? This guy that is with my dad is from the Doors, one of my dad's favorite bands, and he was really upset that the photo didn't come out. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated. I played around with the channel mixer to get rid of the red hue, tried burning the guy on the left to darken him up a little, and tried sharpening but it just wasn't doing much. There probably isn't much that can be done, but if anyone can try anything it would be appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2011)

What is the original format & size of the image?  If it's a raw image, you've got a better chance at salvaging it then if it was shot as a jpeg.


----------



## KAikens318 (May 27, 2011)

This is the original size and format unfortunately


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2011)

I didn't think anyone made a 0.48 megapixel camera these days.

Unfortunately, there's not enough data in this size of an image to even try to do something.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2011)

I don't think any camera puts out an image that is 800 x 600.
Is this a scan of a print?
It looks like the flash bounced into a mirror

not much improvement but here's a try


----------



## Judobreaker (May 27, 2011)

I guess it's something... ^^
That left haze is really hard to do something with...


----------



## KAikens318 (May 27, 2011)

My dad said that is what came out of the camera. It's a tiny point and shoot that was like $30. Judo I think yours is pretty good. Thanks for trying to help guys!


----------



## Bynx (May 27, 2011)

Here is my shot at it.


----------



## Joshonator (May 29, 2011)

Thought I would try getting rid of the  wacky colour altogether, hope this helps!


----------



## CForr (May 29, 2011)

Here is the original alongside my attempts at improvement:

*ORIGINAL*





COLOUR IMPROVEMENT





BLACK & WHITE IMPROVEMENT


----------

